# Sitting Patiently, sort of...



## bonitabelle (14 Jun 2005)

Ok, I have been reading everyone's posts and haven't wanted to post one until I knew something,  but I am tired of sitting and waiting all by myself.  I have applied to the reg. forces and have passed all my tests.  My ERC came back and I have one bill on it that I have left to pay which should be paid by the end of this month or the middle of July.  I know that there is nothing to do, but keep working out and waiting, but it's nice to be able to actually get involved in these posts instead of reading about everybody else's.  I have had so many questions that have been answered since I first logged on here and I only wish I had found this site sooner.  I've been waiting for a month to get one bill paid off and now the wait for another bill seems like it will take forever.  They both have to be paid before I can be merit listed, but I know I can handle that wait since it will be out of my hands.  The most frustrating thing right now is the saving up to get this BIG bill paid.  

I don't mean to sound miserable or like I'm venting, I just wanted to get this off my chest.  

Does anybody have any advice to make the wait easier?


----------



## Lerick (14 Jun 2005)

keep doin what u do....ive been waiting for 1yrs....i got my bmq on august 23th! i visit this web site everyday...now im getting nervous...jussss wait and stay focus


----------



## Pieman (14 Jun 2005)

Welcome to the club,

Pull up a nice big comfy chair and enjoy the ride.  ;D

My advice while waiting is to use the time to prepare for your new Career. Start reading about the Army. Read everything you can get your hands on. Use the time to build some muscle and increase your running distance. The better shape you are in when you finally start, the better time you will have.

The way I see it, if I have to wait then I might as well be productive while waiting.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (14 Jun 2005)

hahaha wow for a second there i had thought i was the one writing what you said there l8joiner . 

SAME SITUATION, im in the middle of my ERC right now and i know im going to get the shaft for a "BIG" bill as we'll, it has a disadvantage huge, but like Pieman and Lerick were saying it will allow you to train for bmq and to keep that focus and determination going, what did you apply for in reg?? 

anyways keep me up with the updates man via email, instant message or whatever haha damn waiting game seems to be really frusterating 

later  :warstory:


----------



## bonitabelle (14 Jun 2005)

My 3 choices are RMS Clerk, Sig Op and Comms Research.  I can't seem to stop wanting to know more about the Army in general and the different careers.  I have been reading everything!  lol   

All in all, I haven't been waiting that long, I am just hoping to get merit listed and maybe told when I am going to St. Jean before school starts for my daughters in September.


----------



## Gouki (14 Jun 2005)

Advice: Stop thinking about it - it just makes it seem slower.

BTW, RMS CLK is a closed trade right now, they are only taking skilled or semi-skilled applicants only. If you aren't skilled then you should call your recruiter and ask about it or you may be waiting until Jan 06 for a QL3 .. so you'll probably get offered the other two.


----------



## bonitabelle (14 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the info Steve.  I am not picky about which one I get.  I picked the three of them because I feel that I will equally enjoy all three of the choices that I made.  When I get an offer for any of the trades I have selected, I will not feel like I have settled as I read some people do.


----------



## honestyrules (14 Jun 2005)

l8joiner, Sig op is a good bet these days, because they need a lot of them now.


----------



## canadianblue (14 Jun 2005)

I'm really nervous as well, more or less the unexpected I guess. I found out I got merit listed today and am waiting for the call. In the meantime I'm getting more physically fit, and have been reading as much as I can on the military.

Good luck, couldn't even imagine waiting 1 to 2 years, hell so far its been a few weeks and I can't wait.

Good luck


----------



## bonitabelle (15 Jun 2005)

I know the feeling Futuretrooper, I only finished all my testing in March my ERC came back 3 weeks ago and it seems like forever.


----------

